# melting wax in the oven



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi, all,

I'm really liking this versus double boiler right about now. I put "wax pourer" container in the oven and set it to 190 or so. This seems more efficient and less cumbersome to the double boiler approach. Any downsides? 

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Potential for fire. If electric, any wax that might drip onto the bottom heating element may ignite.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

HUGE potential for an irate wife and finding one's self in the "dog house" forever banned from the kitchen. :digging:k:


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Yep
Mine tolerates mini nucs and cellstarters being left in the basement for a few days, and the incubator kept in the house..... Made the mistake of running wax in the kitchen once........ once


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I do it in the oven. Below are pictures of my process from beginning to end. I place the dirty wax from my solar melter onto a screen I made using #8 screen which sits over a metal loaf pan with about 1/2" of water in it. I place a couple layers of paper towels between the dirty wax and the screen. I set the oven on its lowest setting. 

Yes, you should be careful for all of the valid reasons stated in this thread.





































5 pic limit. I will post final 3 pics in next post.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Last 3 pics


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I've tried every method ever invented. Maybe except a steamer.

Best thing I have found is an old, used, slow cooker. I set it at high and add about an inch of water followed by as much wax as it will hold until thoroughly melted.

I have tried placing the wax in a fine mesh bag and let that sift out the junk, but have to then clean it out or toss it and it's always saturated in wax - such a waste. I have come to prefer a small metal mesh strainer sold in the kitchen aisle. I can run it through the wax in the pot and collect almost everything - It's also entirely reusable. After cooling, any of the tiny particles left stay in the water I added, or is easily scraped off the bottom. I could pour the wax through some paper towels if I wanted it perfectly "pure" but it's so good as it is, never bothered doing so.

Best part of it all? I can do it out on my tool bench in the garage - away from the kitchen.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I went thru deep fat fryers and slow cookers and double boilers and find that my $7 Salvation army microwave to be safer, quicker and takes up a lot less of my precious square footage. I buy 2 quart pyrex measuring cups. I have one for dirty wax and one to filter thru nylon tricot into. So much easier and safer. Go ahead and tell your insurance agent you are heating a volatile hydrocarbon in your kitchen in the oven.


----------

